# ما تاريخ كتابة الانجيل



## واحد محب (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم بالرغم من انى مسلم لكن دخلت المنتدى لكى اعلم اكثر عن المسيحية من اهلها من خلال بعص الاسئلة 
وارجو من اخوتى المسحيين ان يقبلونى ويجيبوا عليها
سؤالى الاول ما التسلسل التاريخى لجمع وكتابة الانجيل(الكتاب المقدس) 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2011)

مرحب بك و بكل تساؤلاتك مادامت في حدود الأدب. 



واحد محب قال:


> سؤالى الاول ما التسلسل التاريخى لجمع وكتابة الانجيل(الكتاب المقدس)
> وشكرا لكم



سؤالك غير دقيق. الإنجيل هو ليس الكتاب المقدس. الإنجيل هو جزء من العهد الجديد الذي هو بدوره جزء من الكتاب المقدس. الكتاب المقدس مُقسم لجزئين، العهد القديم و العهد الجديد. العهد الجديد يحتوي على البشارات الأربعة المروية بحسب تلاميذ المسيح و رسله. البشارات الأربعة او ما يسمى بالإنجيل الرباعي كُتِبوا على فترات مختلفة تبدأ من سنة 50 الى 90 ميلادية. اما الكتاب المقدس بجملته، فكُتب على مدار اكثر من 1500 سنة.

الرجاء الإلتزام بقوانين المنتدى التس تسمح بطرح سؤال واحد فقط في الموضوع الواحد. فأي سؤال جديد لديك، الرجاء طرحه في موضوع منفصل.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## apostle.paul (26 فبراير 2011)

*الانجيل لم يجمع ياعزيزى
الانجيل كتبه رسل وتلاميذ المسيح 
اقدم وثيقة كتبها رسل المسيح هى رسالة  بولس الرسول لاهل غلاطية على يد بولس الرسول فى حوالى عام 45 ميلادية 
واخر الاسفار هو ماكتبه يوحنا انجيله ورسائله ورؤياه فى حوالى عام 90-100 ميلادية 
اقدم انجيل هو انجيل مارمرقس 
باختصار تاريخ كتابة الانجيل والرسائل واسفار العهد الجديد هى الفترة الرسولية فى القرن الاول من بعد صعود المسيح الى اخر الرسل يوحنا الحبيب
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2011)

الكتاب المقدس

† نبذة صغيرة عن الكتاب المقدس †

ممكن المواضيع دي تساعدك في سؤالك​


----------



## واحد محب (27 فبراير 2011)

متشكر على الردود واسف على عدم الدقة يازعيم
انا عايز اعرف هل كتبوه من ذاكرتهم ام كانوا يدونون خلف المسيح عليه السلام


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 فبراير 2011)

كتبوه بالوحى الالهى ( مسوقين من الروح القدس ) ، بعد موت المسيح وقيامته .


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2011)

واحد محب قال:


> متشكر على الردود واسف على عدم الدقة يازعيم
> انا عايز اعرف هل كتبوه من ذاكرتهم ام كانوا يدونون خلف المسيح عليه السلام



كما ذكر لك الاخ ابن الملك. كتبة الكتاب المقدس يكتبون بالوحي الألهي مباشرة.

الرجاء الإلتزام بقوانين المنتدى التي تسمح بطرح سؤال واحد فقط في الموضوع الواحد. فأي سؤال جديد لديك، الرجاء طرحه في موضوع منفصل.

مرحب بك.


----------



## واحد محب (27 فبراير 2011)

ياريت توضحولى اكتركيفية الوحى الى انسان ليس بنبى فى المسيحية 
 وشكرا على التوضيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 فبراير 2011)

كلمة "نبى" ، هكذا بوجه مطلق ، نطلقها على بعض قديسى العهد القديم ، الذى كان الله يعطيهم موهبة التنبوء

فكلمة نبى مرتبطة بوجود نبوءات

وهذه الكلمة قد تطلق على أشخاص غير صادقين ، لم يرسلهم الله ، ولذلك يُسموُّن بالأنبياء الكذبة

+++ وأما بعد مجئ المسيح ، الذى تنبأت عنه النبوءات التى فى العهد القديم ، فلم يعد يوجد شخص يحمل صفة نبى بوجه مطلق هكذا

++ وإنما هم تلاميذ ورسل السيد المسيح
فقد أرسلهم معطياً لهم سلطاناً للعمل الذى كلفهم به

فأعطاهم مواهب شفاء الأمراض وصنع المعجزات وروح النبوءة .... إلخ

وهؤلاء التلاميذوالرسل ، لا يعملون من ذاتهم ولا لحسابهم الذاتى ، بل يعملون للشهادة للمسيح ، فإنهم رسله الشهود له ، فصفتهم هى : رسل المسيح ، والتنبوء الذى منحهم المسيح إياه ، هو جزء من عملهم للشهادة له ، وليس عملاً جديداً منفصلاً عنه

فإن حدث أن أحداً - بعد مجئ المسيح - قال أنه نبى جديد ، فإنه يكون نبى كاذب ، لأنه بهذه الطريقة يعمل من خارج الشرعية التى شرعها المسيح ، ومن خارج الطريق الذى حدده المسيح

وبالإختصار : الذى يتنبأ بالحق ، لا يمكن أن يكون من خارج المسيح ونظامه وطريقه وكنيسته

+++++++
وآسف على الإطالة


----------



## واحد محب (2 مارس 2011)

ممكن بعض الادلة من الانجيل على نبوتهم لمزيد من التوضيح


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2011)

واحد محب قال:


> ممكن بعض الادلة من الانجيل على نبوتهم لمزيد من التوضيح



الاخ واحد محب، نبهت عليك 3 مرات ان القانون يسمح بطرح سؤال واحد فقط، لكن يبدون انك مستمر بطرح الأسئلة التي لا علاقة لها بتاريخ كتابة الأنجيل.
بما ان السؤال الرئيسي تمت الإجابة عليه، سأغلق الموضوع لكي لا ستمر التشتيت.
اشجعك على طرح كل تساؤلاتك كل في موضوع منفصل و سنرد عليك بنعمة الرب.
الرب ينور طريقك.


----------

